
Introduction to Operating Systems - adil_b
https://www.udacity.com/course/introduction-to-operating-systems--ud923
======
adil_b
With modest prerequisite requirements of C knowledge, and full fledged OS
coding projects testing suite, this course is the most attractive operating
systems course available for public access.

